# Colorado Building Lot...ALL Utilities...Irrigation TOO!



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Due to an illness in the family, I am selling my retirement property.

While not exactly a homestead, it is a very nice property nonetheless:

Nice Building Lot with ALL Utilities..Mt. Views..Irrigation Too!

Thanks Folks...


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

Paonia is definitely a very nice area. When we lived in Las Vegas, the farmers in Paonia would truckpool to a farmers market out there and sell out every time. Very beautiful area of Colorado


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That irrigation water is valuable in Colorado.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the great comments folks. Property values in Colorado are rising. I dont expect this piece to be on the market very long.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

A few interested folks, but still available! 

BTW...This property is owned free and clear. Deed In hand.

Seller may consider owner financing.

Thanks folks...


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

*My apologies, It appears that the above link has expired. Below is a description of the property:*

LIVE OR RETIRE IN PAONIA, COLORADO...WESTERN COLORADO'S BEAUTIFUL NORTH FORK VALLEY! THE AREA IS RICH IN ORGANIC AGRICULTURE, WINE MAKING, THE ARTS, OUTDOOR ACTIVITIES, AND BEAUTIFUL SCENERY. WITH MILD SUNNY WINTERS, AND NO HUMIDITY IN THE SUMMER.

THIS PREMIUM RESIDENTIAL BUILDING LOT (.73 ACRE) HAS GORGEOUS ROCKY MOUNTAIN VIEWS, MUNICIPAL WATER AND SEWER, AND ALL OTHER UTILITIES AT LOT LINE. EXCELLENT SOUTHERN EXPOSURE, AND PLENTY OF PRIVACY. 

AN IRRIGATION CANAL BORDERS THE PROPERTY, WITH WATER RIGHTS. THE PROPERTY ALSO SITS NEXT TO A 4 ACRE PRESERVED AREA. (MAKES THIS LOT FEEL MUCH LARGER). BUILD YOUR DREAM HOME OR JUST A PRIVATE GETAWAY, IN THE MOUNTAINS OF COLORADO!

*PRICED TO SELL.....ONLY $59,500.*


----------

